# Passive Solar Home in VT with 33.8 acres



## Snakehawk (Jun 26, 2012)

I am selling my passive solar home in the South Western corner of Vermont. It is on 33.8 acres of mixed field and woodland less than a mile from the Village center of North Bennington. The price is $315,000.

It is rare to be so secluded yet just a mile to a small store, library, private school, and feed store! For the last two years, North Bennington has been selected in some national poll as the best place to raise children in all of USA.

My heating cost for a year is $500 and a small amount of wood cutting.

There is a 24' x 48' garage / barn with room for a wood shop, chickens and some livestock. 

To learn more, go to - - - - - - - - - - - Vermont Solar Home - Homepage. Thanks!


----------



## Newlife (May 27, 2012)

Sigh...

Nice place but about $200K too high. Properties like this would fall more into the resort category, IMO; not so much of a homesteader property.
At this price, it would take many, many years to get the property to pay for itself; if ever (as a homesteading place).

Someone looking to start a homestead or live a self-sufficient lifestyle, could spend 1/3 of this price for something very similar and have a lot more free capital to do other things.

However, best of luck to you.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Snakehawk, sounds like a lovely place. Best wishes for finding a perfect buyer!


----------



## HendricksHearth (Jul 18, 2009)

Beautiful home!


----------



## Mikedero (Jul 19, 2012)

Newlife said:


> Sigh...
> 
> Nice place but about $200K too high. Properties like this would fall more into the resort category, IMO; not so much of a homesteader property.
> At this price, it would take many, many years to get the property to pay for itself; if ever (as a homesteading place).
> ...


 Sorry but in New England this price is rock bottom. Just to give you a for instance I have 1.02 Acres and 3 years ago I bought my home for $187K that was a huge mark down from $336K that was what the person owed the bank. Mind you my house is 60 years old and I had to put a ton of time to fix it up myself. I would jump all over this 3 years ago.

Very nice house and best of luck free bump as wel


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------

